# Rfid



## Larry Laffer (22 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte in einer unserer Anlagen die fahrenden Werkstückträger mit RFID-Sticks und die Arbeitsstationen mit entsprechenden Lesern bestücken. Hierbei ist mir eigentlich nur wichtig, dass ich weiß, welcher Werkstückträger gerade an welcher Station ist (Abfrage der Kenn-Nummer).

Ich hatte für diese Aufgabe schon Bosch-Rexroth ins Auge gefasst, aber die können dieses Jahr nicht mehr liefern.
Weiß jemand eine brauchbare Alternative ? Die Rückmeldung der ID-Nummer hätte ich am liebsten auf dem Profibus ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Oktober 2008)

Hast du mal bei Leuze nachgefragt ?

http://www.leuze.de/downloads/log/download-04_de.html


Ich kann dir auch gerne einen Kontakt vom unserem Gebietsvertreter schicken.


----------



## tobl2002 (22 Oktober 2008)

ich kann dir von siemens den Moby empfehlen. 


http://www.*siemens*.de/*moby*


----------



## HaDi (22 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Larry,
sieh dir doch mal das BIS L -System von Balluff an, das halte ich für ganz brauchbar und es ist wohl auch deutlich günstiger als die Sachen vom großen *S*.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Cerberus (22 Oktober 2008)

Hallo LL,

Ich kann dir auch die der SICK AG empfehlen.

http://www.sick.de/de/products/categories/auto/rfid/de.html


----------



## Ralle (22 Oktober 2008)

HaDi schrieb:


> Hallo Larry,
> sieh dir doch mal das BIS L -System von Balluff an, das halte ich für ganz brauchbar und es ist wohl auch deutlich günstiger als die Sachen vom großen *S*.
> 
> Grüße von HaDi



Die nehmen wir auch. Funktionieren gut.


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Reaktionen ...

Ich präzisiere mal meine Angaben :
Ich habe zur Zeit 14 Stationen an denen die WT's vorbeikommen. Ich konnte das jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht im Internet recherchieren - vielleicht schlißt sich aber das Eine oder Andere auf diesem Weg aus. Ich brauche lediglich die Index-Nummer des WT's an der Station (also nichts Aufwändiges).

@Ralle:
Ich denke, du machst mit ähnlichen Anlagen herum, wie ich. Setzt du (ihr) das Balluf-System für ähnliche Anwendungen so ein ? Arbeitet das so, wie von mir genannt ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Ralle (22 Oktober 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnellen Reaktionen ...
> 
> Ich präzisiere mal meine Angaben :
> Ich habe zur Zeit 14 Stationen an denen die WT's vorbeikommen. Ich konnte das jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht im Internet recherchieren - vielleicht schlißt sich aber das Eine oder Andere auf diesem Weg aus. Ich brauche lediglich die Index-Nummer des WT's an der Station (also nichts Aufwändiges).
> ...



Du kannst mit dem Balluff-System Daten auf eine "Pille" schreiben und lesen. Dazu gibt es einen Profibusslave, an welchem 2 Schreib- Leseköpfe angeschlossen werden können. Dieser Slave wird über einen FB, den man von Balluff bekommt angesprochen, ist nicht allzu schwierig. Außerdem kann man die Pillen auch so konfigurieren, daß nach einer bestimmten Anzahl Schreibvorgängen ein Bereichswechsel stattfindet, so daß die "Pillen" länger halten. Als Anwender bekommt man nicht viel davon mit, außer, daß man das Ganze initialisieren muß, auch das über besagten FB. Nun kann man natürlich auch einfach einmalig eine Nummer auf das 1. Wort schreiben und diese dann immer nur auslesen. Eigentlich ist das System aber dafür zu teuer. Ich weiß, daß es noch eine Nur-Lese-Einheit gibt, diese gab aber (soviel mir bekannt ist) die Nummer an 8 Bit digital aus. Vielleicht hat ja Balluff inzwischen auch hier was für den Profibus parat.


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Oktober 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich weiß, daß es noch eine Nur-Lese-Einheit gibt, diese gab aber (soviel mir bekannt ist) die Nummer an 8 Bit digital aus.


 
Das wäre genau mein Ding ...
So ungefähr funktioniert auch das System von Bosch-Rexroth (nur die machen es mit ASi. Nützt aber nichts, denn ich brauche den Kram am Besten Gestern (und nicht erst 2009).

Gruß
LL


----------



## Ralle (22 Oktober 2008)

@LL

Na ja, dann ruf mal an oder schau auf die Balluff-Page. Ich glaube, man kann dort auch gleich Pillen mit Nummer bestellen.


----------



## HaDi (22 Oktober 2008)

Für "nur-lese"-Anwendungen finde ich 2 Sachen besonders nett bei Balluff:
1. Die Balluff-Datenträger haben eine Seriennummer "eingebrannt" (5 Bytes), es gibt welche nur mit Seriennummer und welche mit zusätzlich ~200 Bytes RAM
2. Die Leseeinheit lässt sich so konfigurieren, dass bei Datenträgeranwesenheit automatisch die Seriennummer oder ein definierter Bereich vom Datenträger gelesen wird
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe und dieser Bereich klein genug ist (z.B. 5 Bytes), kann man auch ganz auf den FB verzichten, weil diese Daten mit der Anwesenheitsmeldung direkt im Eingangsbereich abgelegt werden.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 November 2008)

@HaDi:
Genauso wie du es beschrieben hast ist es und so habe ich es auch genmacht ... Kein großes Hexenwerk - einfach nur den Perepheriebereich einlesen und auswerten. Dafür habe ich mit einen kleinen FC gebastelt. Den mitgelieferten FB fand ich nicht so schön ...

Danke auf jeden Fall nochmal für die Vorschläge ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## josieone (1 November 2008)

Hallo, 
IFM bietet auch ein simples System für den AS-i Bus an:
http://www.ifm.de/ifmde/web/pselect2!5_20_10_30.html

Haben auch unterschiedliche Tags z.B. einen für Werkzeugträger:
http://www.ifm.de/ifmde/web/dsfs!E80302.html

Hatten es vor ca. 2 Jahren einmal zum testen.
War einfach und easy zum inbetriebnehmen, da AS-i.


----------



## harrylask (3 November 2008)

Hallo Larry Laffer,
ich nehme auch gerade ein Transportsystem mit den BIS-L System von Balluff in Betrieb. Da wir in jeder Zelle eine SPS haben und pro Zelle nur 2 Lesegeräte benötigen haben wir uns für die kostengünstige Digital I/O Variante entschieden. Läuft problemlos, die Lesezeit (eindeutige ID, 4 Bytes) beträgt 0,2 Sekunden.

Grüsse, harrylask


----------



## Thommi (7 Oktober 2009)

Hallo LL
habe auch in einer Anlage das Balluff System mit den 8 Digitalausgängen. Funzt auch so weit, habe aber ein kleines Problem. Ab und zu kommt es vor das eine Falsche Nummer ausgegeben wird(benutzt wird bei mir nur ein BYTE). Hat jemand vieleicht mal einen Beispielbaustein für die S7? Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es beim auslesen ei Zeitproblem gibt. Bei Balluff hatten sie auch keine Lösung. Man muss alle 5 BYTE auslesen.


----------



## harrylask (8 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Thommi,
dieser Fehler ist bei uns (hoffentlich ;-)) noch nicht aufgetreten. Die Funktion mit der die Daten ausgelesen werden beinhaltet keine eigene Zeitverzögerung, sprich ich verlasse mich auf die Verzögerung die Balluff zwischen Datenbits und Strobe verwendet (lt. Beschreibung ~6ms). Die Funktion liest nach den 5 Datenbytes ein 6. Byte ein, dieses muss dann 0 sein. Das einzige Problem war das die Strobeleitung in manchen Fällen genau umgekehrt beschalten war als beschrieben. Dies wurde behoben in dem beim Start der Status der Strobeleitung gespeichert und später dem entsprechend umgekehrt ausgewertet wird.

Bei dem vorliegenden Projekt werden 18 Lesegeräte verwendet, im Maximum laufen 3 Geräte parallel. Hätten wir ähnliche Probleme wie du sie geschildert hast wäre es mit Sicherheit aufgefallen. Ich habe keinen Baustein für die S7, bei diesem Projekt werden andere SPSn und eine andere Programmiersprache eingesetzt.

Grüsse, harrylask


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Oktober 2009)

@Harry:
Thommi liest nur 1 Byte des Codes ein. Da ist es schon sehr gut möglich, dass mehrere Chips den gleichen ID-Code in dem einen Byte haben

@Thommi:
Ich habe in meinem Projekt von 20 Chips immerhin 8, die auf dem Byte 1 den gleichen Code haben - man sollte die ID-Nummer also schon komplett lesen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Thommi (8 Oktober 2009)

@LL
Erst mal Dank für die schnellen Antworten
bei mir ist aber der Fall etwas anders. Unsere Transponder haben keine Seriennummer sondern sind nur im ersten BYTE mit einer Nummer von 0-50 beschr. da ich dann beim Auslesen schon beim zweiten eine 0 stehen habe kann ich eigentlich nicht sicher sein ob die Lesung in Ordnung war. Jetzt im Nachhinein denke ich es wäre besser gewesen alle 5 BYTES mid der gleichen Nummer zu beschreiben(könnte dann beim lesen alle vergleichen und hätte am Ende auch eine definierte 0). Muß mal bei Balluff nachfragen ob man die Transponder noch mal neu beschreiben kann.


----------

